# Clear vinyl tape or film to protect your car ?



## Luc (Jun 25, 2009)

The day approaches for my bimmer to spit a bit of fire at Laguna Seca and I was wandering if you guys use to protect you car (paint & lights) with some clear paint or film.
I drove a couple of times in Europe and never had to protect my car, but maybe the tracks have more gravel here in the US ?

The NCRC pages suggest the car to be set with some racer's tape.
http://www.ncracing.org/logistics.php

Thanks for any tips !

Luc


----------

